# 65x45x42 DIY



## dafil (12 Apr 2012)

Hi,boys,
this is my new aquarium.Tank,stand,pipes,lighting,substrate,in-line CO2 reactor-all DIY
3x24 T5 HO,canister 1000l/h ,CO2,
3-th day






plants-HC,staurogyne,Eleocharis,B.Japonica,L.Arcuata,L.Cuba(still emmersed),P.Stellatus,P.Helferi,D.Diandra


----------



## somethingfishy (12 Apr 2012)

Hey there 

When you say all diy does that include the tank and stand, if so it would be awesome to see some pics or if you could share some tips. Especially about the tank build.

Gonna have my first stab at pipe bending this weekend 

Great start to the tank will be coming back to check your updates

dave


----------



## tim (12 Apr 2012)

nice start like anything diy that saves pounds more detail would be appreciated !


----------



## logi-cat (12 Apr 2012)

i do like the simplicity of the tank.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (12 Apr 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## dafil (12 Apr 2012)

thank you,guys,
the only pics...








Tank build technic is the same as in this video  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URF8zJ61 ... r_embedded
The diference is that I covered the glas edges with masking type   
http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s320 ... 990001.jpg
 and after stick together the glases,scrape away the extra silicone with credit card.
And ofcourse I was doind my tank mooore slower-not like the video


----------



## skeletonw00t (12 Apr 2012)

Jesus :/ that guy is ridiculously fast & accurate too it seems.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (12 Apr 2012)

He`s insane isn`t he.  
Thanks for posting this, I am currently in the planning stage of a DIY tank build and this video has filled me full of confidence.  

Dafil. What thickness is the glass? Was it expensive to have the panels cut, and polished? 
The tank looks very neat, and the cabinet looks great also!


----------



## dafil (13 Apr 2012)

Glass thickness is 8mm.Named  Clear vision(whatever it means)Can`t fint more transparent glass in my area(Plovdiv,Bulgaria).



 Polished only the upper edges.Glass+ polishing cost me ~40euro


----------



## dafil (17 Apr 2012)

one week later.Add 6 ottos


----------



## dafil (17 Apr 2012)

My diy light fixture. will add fans and decorative cover


----------



## dafil (22 Apr 2012)

let me show you my desk nano-7l


----------



## OllieNZ (22 Apr 2012)

skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> Jesus :/ that guy is ridiculously fast & accurate too it seems.


Lol not wrong there. The electric glue gun helps loads and makes it very easy to keep an even bead. Oh and lots of practice  . 

Dafil, Nano looks great. Do you mind sharing some more details on the light unit?


----------



## dafil (22 Apr 2012)

thank you ,Ollie,
it`s a 23w CFL,65ooK


----------



## OllieNZ (22 Apr 2012)

Sorry I meant the DIY on on the other tank


----------



## dafil (29 Apr 2012)

Reflektors JBL solar reflect,Osram & Philips balasts.Bulbs are 2xOsram 965+Sylvaniq GroLux ~65cm from substrate.6x1w chinese LED`s with 60* optics.Led`s & 1x965 are for  7 hours on.Led`s & 3x24 T5`s are on  for 3 hours midburst


----------



## dafil (3 Jul 2012)

I replaced my 7l with 15l.
so this is my new desk nano





I cant find more HC for this moment in my town area


----------



## dafil (30 Jul 2012)

ok,guys,I am with Rex reactor,CO2 3bps in 100l water,1000l/h+coralia nano  and stil have issues with HC and stems!!


----------



## dafil (28 Sep 2012)

My 2 months old mish-mash shrimp-fish 40l tank
low tech


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Sep 2012)

Liking it lots...understated sophistication.


----------



## foxfish (30 Sep 2012)

Great thread & nice tank...the guy building the tank is so confident!
I have built hundreds of tanks but always used masking tape on all the glass edges & wooden gigs to hold the panes in place, it would take me maybe one hour in preparation & 15 mins assembly - no wonder i never made any money  :?


----------



## dafil (29 Oct 2012)

6 days after REstart of 100l

















I like the stones from the  river near the town

And shrimp tank at this moment


----------



## dafil (19 Nov 2012)

Some quick shots


----------



## jack-rythm (20 Nov 2012)

Great contrasts in that second photo! Nice imagery!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (20 Nov 2012)

I mean the last photo u posted  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dafil (22 Dec 2012)

shrimp tank at this momeny


----------



## dafil (8 Jan 2013)

10g+4g=


----------



## dafil (24 Feb 2013)

still have a bba...


----------



## StevenA (25 Feb 2013)

Is that filter a couple of posts above one of these?  Aquarium Fish Tank External Filter 150L/H + Free Media Included Boyu EF-05 | eBay


----------



## dafil (26 Feb 2013)

Tourney said:


> Is that filter a couple of posts above one of these?  Aquarium Fish Tank External Filter 150L/H + Free Media Included Boyu EF-05 | eBay


Yes .it is.and diy acrylic pipes


----------



## ale36 (26 Feb 2013)

dafil said:


> Some quick shots


i love the way the edges glow looks pretty cool


----------



## dafil (26 Feb 2013)

just use a white mat under the tank


----------



## dafil (7 Apr 2013)

The nano at this moment





and diy stand for another project-wabi-kusa


----------



## hydrophyte (7 Apr 2013)

Really great tank setups!


----------



## flygja (8 Apr 2013)

I'd never thought of just using celophane tape to hold the glass while it cures. I thought you'd need expensive jigs and clamps.

All nice DIY tanks by the way. Wabi Kusa gonna look amazing too.


----------



## tim (8 Apr 2013)

Nano is looking great, been looking for this thread, knew I'd seen the acrylic pipes for the boyu filter somewhere  really like the stand for the wabi kusa, are the bulbs for the wabi LEDs ? Looks like you got on top of your bba issues, nice tanks.


----------



## dafil (8 Apr 2013)

thank you!
Yes,the bulbs are led-4x1w


----------



## dafil (14 Apr 2013)

I started my first wabi-kusa
we shall see what will happen


----------



## NanoJames (14 Apr 2013)

Wow, all of these tanks are lovely! I really like the stand you made for your Wabi-Kusa. You would never think that the tanks are low tech. Nice DIY lily pipes too!


----------



## dafil (15 Apr 2013)

thank`s,man!
The nano is not low tech


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Apr 2013)

Looking good  , that light reminds me of the DIY units that James Marshall creates, awesome


----------



## dafil (1 May 2013)

update


----------



## IanD (2 May 2013)

Nice tanks, wish I had your diy skills. Very attractvie and natural style to your scapes.


----------



## dafil (26 Jan 2014)

wish me a luck with this tiny 3l pico


----------



## dafil (2 Feb 2014)

damn
these plants are so huge


----------



## foxfish (2 Feb 2014)

That looks really good!


----------

